# FOUND: Paddle in Boulder Creek near 47th St.



## don-marilyn (Jun 25, 2005)

Describe to recover.


----------



## Jraddin (Jun 21, 2005)

*paddle*

I lost my werner sidekick around that area last week. Please tell me that you found it.


----------



## ricpet (Jun 25, 2005)

*Paddle????*

seven two, black with blue hand grips, one of the decals on the blade is torn off(you can kind of still see it>
Rick
303-910-7006


----------

